# Bass fishing near Dearborn



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok so I'm having a hard time finding good spots to fish near me in Dearborn. I usually shore fish cuz my boats up north. Also what baits/lures are you guys haven success with this weather? Ive used strike king coffee tubes but they don't always work


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I bought a house on the west side not too long ago. I've dabbled in the Rouge a couple times since then and there are bass in the neighborhood but getting to them takes a little work. You can park in the lot behind Andiamo's and bike or walk the trail to the river and then follow the little paths but there are lots of dead falls and sunken timber to deal with and I swear to God there are more flying and biting bugs around this stretch than any UP stream I've fished.

There's limited structure downstream of MI ave including a "trib" that connects to the back of The Village.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks I've fished there before but I was positive there were no fish since I spent half the summer there. What bait or lures have u used?? I fish in that spot your talking about the waters perfectly clean too!!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

After the season opens I've done well with Rooster Tails. White bodies with silver blade and dark bodies with a gold blade. There is one pattern called "Salmon Fly" that seems to work better than the others, especially when the water is extra murky (it never really clears up in my experience).

I also have had good luck with floating Rapalas. Dark back with gold sides in the smaller sizes....that plug works anywhere IMHO.

Later in the season as it starts to get really hot out, I like to use poppers on a 5-6wt fly rod. The hours before and after sunset being the most productive.

Pretty much everything I do for Bass on the Huron has done a decent job on the Rouge, which makes sense seeing as how they are so close to each other.

Good luck, maybe I'll see you down there this summer.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah defiantly thanks alot!


----------



## bricky (Feb 23, 2010)

Iknow theres pike in there.Golfed dearborn Hills at telegraph after a heavy rain and the river crested,there was a 3 foot pike swimming in the fairway,scared the crap outta me.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

Might find a few brown trout swimming around after a heavy rain


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

DetroitIron said:


> Might find a few brown trout swimming around after a heavy rain


lol "Brown Trout"


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

The pond back in the Henry ford estates holds some bass. Never had much interest in fishing the rouge, but it is known for pike, construction workers of the Estate used to catch them back in the day. There are also salmon and walleye that will wander up the rouge, but most salmon die off from the heat of the cement along the river south of Michigan ave. I have always wanted to check out the pond off of oakwood just south of Michigan ave. it's fenced in near the auto museum but I bet nobody would mind. The biggest bass(up to 5 lbs, I'm not kidding) I've ever caught in the city were from apartment complex ponds. Nobody fished them and the fish hammer lures from no pressure. My favorite go to is a white Yamamoto hula tail grub fished weightless and weedless on an offset hook. You can toss that anywhere and mimic a lot of things. Find some lily pads and hop it along the top of them, you have some exciting hits. 

Good luck!


----------

